# Magnets for Box Lid Latch



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am making some small boxes (3" x3" x 5") out of 3/8" material. I have seen several boxes which have used small magnets to hold the box closed.

What sized magnets have people used for doing this? When I look up small disk magnets, one comes up with a lot of choices for strength, coating and size. Before I buy some, it would be helpful to know what has worked for others.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

kjmagnetics

Hope the link works, I've used their magnets for a few jewelry boxes, secret compartments, removable frames, etc. they're very strong. I've used epoxy, crazy glue and standard wood glues, to date no complaints/failures.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

I've used disc magnets, cups and washers from Rockler on various shop jigs.

http://www.rockler.com/rare-earth-magnets-magnets

Interestingly, if you use a cup with the magnet, the magnetic strength is increased four times. From Lee Valley….

"The primary reason to use magnet cups is to increase the attractive power of a magnet. The cup will normally increase strength by a factor of 4. Once the cup is screwed in place and the magnet popped in, there is little chance of it ever popping out, whether accidentally or intentionally. However, if you think that you will ever need to remove the magnet and cup, you can file or cut a slot down the side wall of the cup."

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=40077&cat=3,42363


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I bought some from kjmagnetics. They have a wide selection and fast service. Since my boxes are only 3/8" thick, I could not use the cup style. I bought several sizes of disk style and did some experiments. I mounted 3/16" diameter by 3/16" long in the middle of the box top and bottom which worked well. The magnets were the N42 strength.

I tried smaller and larger sizes along with one magnet in the bottom and a nail head in the top but these did not work as well.

I will be posting the box I made in a few days.


----------

